

We Decided to Stop the Company for a Week to Enjoy a Magnificent Winter Holiday - jgimenez
https://medium.com/@mobilejazz/why-we-decided-to-stop-the-company-for-a-week-to-enjoy-a-magnificent-winter-holiday-in-the-austrian-72b8aba7922b

======
ColinWright
Repeat of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544311)

